# Very Interesting....Creme de la mer vs. Nivea



## sheil2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

here are Creme de la Mer ingredients:

SEAWEED (ALGAE) EXTRACT [] MINERAL OILPARAFFINUM LIQUIDUMHUILE MINERALE [] PETROLATUM [] GLYCERIN [] ISOHEXADECANE [] CITRUS AURANTIFOLIA (LIME) EXTRACT [] MICROCRYSTALLINE WAX CERA MICROCRISTALLINACIRE MICROCRISTALLINE [] LANOLIN ALCOHOL [] SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED OIL [] EUCALYPTUS GLOBULUS (ECALYPTUS) LEAF OIL [] MAGNESIUM SULFATE [] SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED [] MEDICAGO SATIVA (ALFALFA) SEED POWDER [] HELIANTHUS ANNUUS (SUNFLOWER) SEEDCAKE [] PRUNUS AMYGDALUS DULCIS (SWEET ALMOND) SEED MEAL [] SODIUM GLUCONATE [] POTASSIUM GLUCONATE [] COPPER GLUCONATE [] CALCIUM GLUCONATE [] MAGNESIUM GLUCONATE [] ZINC GLUCONATE [] PARAFFIN [] TOCOPHERYL SUCCINATE [] NIACIN [] BETA-CAROTENE [] DECYL OLEATE [] ALUMINUM DISTEARATE [] OCTYLDODECANOL [] CITRIC ACID [] CYANOCOBALAMIN [] MAGNESIUM STEARATE [] PANTHENOL [] LIMONENE [] GERANIOL [] LINALOOL [] HYDROXYCITRONELLAL [] CITRONELLOL [] BENZYL SALICYLATE [] CITRAL [] METHYLCHLOROISOTHIAZOLINONE [] METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE [] ALCOHOL DENAT. [] FRAGRANCE (PARFUM)

Compare to Nivea Creme:

Triple Purified Water, Mineral Oil, Petrolatum, Glycerin, Isohexadecane, Microcrystalline Wax, Lanolin Alcohol, Paraffin, Panthenol, Magnesium Sulfate, Decyl Oleate, Octyldodecanol, Aluminum Stearate, Fragrance, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Magnesium Stearate

The two have these ingredients in common:

Mineral Oil, Petrolatum, Glycerin, Isohexadecane, Microcrystalline Wax, Lanolin Alcohol, Paraffin, Panthenol, Magnesium Sulfate, Decyl Oleate, Octyldodecanol, Fragrance, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Magnesium Stearate

Funny how the ingredients are so similar, save for several plant extracts, but 6 oz. of Nivea is $7.00, while just 1 oz of Creme de la Mer is $110. Great, huh?


----------



## claire20a (Jan 13, 2007)

wow that's interetsing - definately something to think about - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 13, 2007)

I see the point you're trying to make...but I think the "several plant extracts" are what is supposed to make the difference with La Mer. Particularly the Seaweed. I have not used Nivea and I've tried a sample of La Mer. Either way La Mer is a pain to apply and it's way too pricey.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe that excluding the seaweed, the amount of other extracts present in Cremem de La mer are small and the glycerin and mineral oil are what give skin the smooth moisturized feel. I don't think the plant extracts are worth as much as La Mer asks for


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to agree with sheil2009 on this one- never tried either one but I try not to be sucked in by super expensive skin care etc.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

i too have to agree with sheil2009, i have use nivea lotion for years and it whips my dry skin's butt.. im not gonna pay a arm and two legs for skincare


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 13, 2007)

thats outrageously overpriced. I'll stick to my 10-15$ Dove lotion for the BIG bottle!


----------



## christineab (Jan 14, 2007)

i have never tried la mer but i tried nivea for face. it is a bit greasy, not correcting skin tone and not helping to fill lines.

for modern skin care products, personally i think it is a game of chemicals. (they are all mixing natural extracts and chemicals. i dont believe there are real pure natural products.) the different order to put in ingrediants could make difference. also different producers use different technology.

anyway la mer is too pricey. it keeps me away from trying it.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Interesting comparison...thanks for posting.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 14, 2007)

That is very interesting. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 14, 2007)

:glasses: OMG that is really intresting.. I've always wanted to get a pot of cream de la mer but looking at the ingrediants... parfum (I cant use anything with fragrances).. mineral oil.. petroleam..... it sounds like any other cream


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have tried both. I was in the mall once, and one of the sales associates put some creme de la mer on my face. If felt and acted exactly like Nivea. I was not that impressed.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting. i've never even thought of buying high-end (let alone very high-end) skincare!


----------



## jaime.rever (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember reading that mineral oil and petroleum suffocate your skin... eek!


----------



## Leony (Mar 13, 2007)

THANK YOU for the thread! I've been wondering about this lamer lipbalm ingredients and what so special about it since the price waaay to pricey just for a lipbalm.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

i have a body cream from Nivea. that's a wonderful cream and not that expensive, but i must say, don't buy the blue packaging. the texture is so thick it takes time to be absorbed by your skin. but it's great for dry skins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my dad uses a neutrogena cream as aftershave.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 14, 2007)

$110 per ounce?! Does it have gold dust in it? LOL


----------



## snow bee (Mar 18, 2007)

i gotta agree. mineral oil and petrolium? for how much money?!! i think not.

xoxo

bee


----------



## ivette (Mar 18, 2007)

even though its very expensive, i heard that the creme la mer is worth it.

i also hear good things abt nivea

its all abt preference, i guess


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting! High End does not always mean better.


----------



## SalJ (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm really unimpressed with them having mineral oil in La Mer. You expect that from cheaper brands but when they're charging ridiculous amounts for their skin care, they should be using an oil that has a few more benefits in it than mineral oil.

Having said that, I do think mineral oil has an un-necessarily bad rap that some 'natural is best' people have put out there. At the end of the day I've never found any studies that prove that mineral clogs pores or anything, it doesn't, it's non-comodegenic, it's the least likely oil to cause any reactionsâ€¦. Natural is not always best.

However, I personally don't like the feeling that mineral oil leaves on my skin and my already horribly dry skin becomes dryer if I use creams with it in. There are much better oils available for skin care.

There is a place for it but I just don't believe that place is in a Â£100 or whatever jar of face cream.


----------



## snow bee (Mar 19, 2007)

PERFECTLY put!!!! :rockwoot:

xoxo

bee


----------



## cml (Mar 19, 2007)

Let me just tell you that I saw on TV that buying expensive moisturizers is just a waste of money and that you can actually use lard or Vaseline and have the same results. YUCK!!! I know I wouldn't go that far using lard, but I would definitely use Vaseline. :scared:


----------



## snow bee (Mar 20, 2007)

i have heard this a lot and my response is always 'if it was on tv then it must be true'.

everyone has got an opinion. i heard that consumer reports says OOO is the best product out there. not for me. first OOO/PG tests on animals. that makes them one of the worst products on my list. second OOO products have tons of fragrances in them and my face cannot take perfume being put on it.

everyone has different skin, different needs. i think that, along with the kagillions of $$ being spent by us on beauty products, is the reason there are so many choices out there.

xoxo

bee


----------

